# [SOLVED] USB nano 0bda:b812 RTL88x2bu [AC1200] driver needed

## soparla

I had this working and completely forgot which driver I compiled for 5.4.80-gentoo-r1.

```

$ lsusb

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 0bda:b812 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL88x2bu [AC1200 Techkey]

```

Would someone plz throw me a bone!Last edited by soparla on Thu Jan 21, 2021 8:54 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## soparla

I guess it would be this one:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/AC1200_Wireless_Adapters#Realtek_RTL8812AU

But that setup does not work for me...

----------

## Banana

 *soparla wrote:*   

> I guess it would be this one:
> 
> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/AC1200_Wireless_Adapters#Realtek_RTL8812AU
> 
> But that setup does not work for me...

 

I doubt that since the device id (0bda:b812) does not show up in this list.

Does something about this usb device show up in dmesg after you did this setup?

Here is another topic about this: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1105900-start-0.html

Looks like you need to install it on yourself.

Here is another repo about this driver: https://github.com/cilynx/rtl88x2bu

----------

## soparla

Got it working with this driver:

https://github.com/cilynx/rtl88x2bu

Speedtest.net is reporting 200+ Mpbs down and since I am on an old MacBook late 2008 with a damaged airport this nano USB wifi dongle will do for me for now till I replace the monitor. Airport is embedded in the base of the monitor.

Btw, for those new to Linux, said kernel driver must be reinstalled each time the kernel is change / installed since is manually managed.

----------

